# I Need a Waiver for Horse Training



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I wouldn't worry so much about a waiver, as liability insurance. Waivers can be obtained anywhere, and boiler plated to match whatever you're doing.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

^Agreed. And in some jurisdictions no matter what somebody signs, they can't legally sign away their basic rights.


----------



## Creative Cowgirl (Oct 12, 2012)

Ok, well I don't really have the money for liability insurance, as I'm still in college. What would be the best way to protect myself legally then? Again without costing an arm or a leg lol.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

actually it is the other way around, the landowners need to be protecting themselves. No way I would hire an unlicensed, uninsured contractor to do anything on my property. Especially something dangerous like horse training.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

No insurance? I wouldn't do it.


----------

